# Switching mopani out for spiderwood



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about switching out this piece of mopani in my tank for a while for some spiderwood. There's actually a decent amount of space behind the wood which you can't notice, it looks a little off being a darker color than the branches and plus my kuhlis think the flat part of underneath the wood is a wonderful spot to hide and never come out from.

I was thinking of getting 2 medium sized pieces of spiderwood and 1 small piece and come up with a little area exactly where the mopani sits. Would it look good?


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

+1 go for it.


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

swarley said:


> +1 go for it.


I'll order it! It should look better than it does now.


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Wood came in the mail and they didn't pick ugly pieces! Yay. Any suggestions on how to put the wood? I'm not entirely sure what to do with the branchy wood I have already in the tank, not sure if it'll clash with the spiderwood or not. 

There's also river rocks in there, should I keep them where they're at?




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Wood looks good. I like em. Yes, I would remove the smooth river rocks. The harsh jagged wood would go well with a few sharp rough rocks, but not those.


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

Sentinel said:


> Wood looks good. I like em. Yes, I would remove the smooth river rocks. The harsh jagged wood would go well with a few sharp rough rocks, but not those.


I've avoided any sharp rocks because of my kuhli loaches and their tendency to squeeze in between them. Do you think I should take them out anyway? I have a good supply of catappa leaves I could use in replace of them.

Oh, I also have about 8-10 small plantlets of anubias nana petite. Where could those look good on the spiderwood?


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

for anubias, i just tuck them wherever i can.


----------



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree on the change, but if you want to see your kuhli’s more often buy more! They love large numbers!


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice wood you got there.

Just a suggestion....in the shots showing off your new wood you have the placement with the branches going to the right. I'd turn that around and have the branches go to the left. (if that makes sense) 

I'd also remove those branches you have there and any other wood so it does not clash. 

Subscribing to thread to see what you do in the end.

Cheers


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't forget to soak it first - much easier to position it then as it will stay where you put it


----------



## Ravynn (Dec 19, 2017)

jnboone said:


> I agree on the change, but if you want to see your kuhli’s more often buy more! They love large numbers!


I've got 20. :icon_lol:



Frank158 said:


> Nice wood you got there.
> 
> Just a suggestion....in the shots showing off your new wood you have the placement with the branches going to the right. I'd turn that around and have the branches go to the left. (if that makes sense)
> 
> ...


Here is what I came up with. I think it looks much better than the layouts I had in the pictures. I'd like to get more of the same wood and add it to the left side as well as possibly in the middle but i'm not sure how to aquascape it to look good. I'm also thinking of getting some types of anubias or java ferns to put all throughout the middle of the tank... might make a separate thread for that.










My goal was to put more wood in there that creates cover but without it laying flat on the bottom.


----------

